# Shooting errors and what they cause



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Forgive me if something like this has already been posted, but I did a search and couldn't find anything. Anyway, I think it would be nice to see a list of shooter errors and equipment mismatches and where they cause the shot to go. Sort of a checklist to accurate shooting.

For instance, when I miss ( which is a lot ) 90pct of the time it is to right. Something that I am doing must be causing this, but I don't know what it is. I shoot horizontal, loose finger and thumb hook, and I sight down the bands. Any ideas what I could be doing to cause this?


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Could be your anchor point or the cant of your hold. Anchor point is probably too far left or your cant is too low(if you hold your slingshot in your left hand) if it's shooting right. Either adjust your anchor, cant or where you aim. Happens to me every now and then. I usually take a break to reset and then make sure everything is lined up when I start shooting again.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

poekoelan said:


> Forgive me if something like this has already been posted, but I did a search and couldn't find anything. Anyway, I think it would be nice to see a list of shooter errors and equipment mismatches and where they cause the shot to go. Sort of a checklist to accurate shooting.
> 
> For instance, when I miss ( which is a lot ) 90pct of the time it is to right. Something that I am doing must be causing this, but I don't know what it is. I shoot horizontal, loose finger and thumb hook, and I sight down the bands. Any ideas what I could be doing to cause this?


Your point of aim (PA) is not lining up with your point of Impact (PI). Think of it like a rifle. If you cannot move your rear sight (your anchor point), then you need to move your front sight (fork tip). On a rifle, you would just "drift" the front sight a bit (use a punch and light hammer to drive the front sight one way or the other). If you are consistently shooting to the right, you need to move the front sight a bit to the right. If you are consistently shooting to the left, you need to move the front sight to the left ... on a RIFLE. What do you do on a slingshot??? Well, you just rotate your frame hand slightly. If you are shooting to the right, rotate the frame clockwise a little so the fork tip moves slightly to the right. If you are shooting to the left, rotate the frame counterclockwise a little so the fork tip moves slightly to the left. This sort of compensation will move your PA so it lines up with your PI. Use the edges of your bands as a reference to tell you how much rotation you are using ... you may need the right edge of the top band a smidgen to the right edge of the bottom band for clockwise rotation ... or you may need the right edge of the bottom band a smidgen to the right of the right edge of the top band for counter clockwise rotation. (Assuming you are using a sideways ... or "ganster" ... style).

You might be holding just fine some of the time but unconsciously rotating the frame just a bit, which will cause you to miss. Start by very carefully lining up your bands one on top of the other, for five shots or so. If you are on line, then you are probably rotating the frame unconsciously sometimes. If you are pretty consistently shooting to the right in your test, try consciously rotating the frame clockwise, as described above.

The number of ways to make a mistake when shooting slingshots, if not infinite, must be nearly so!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will definately experiment with these methods and see what happens.


----------

